# What made your husband come back?



## LoveBuggsMama (Sep 6, 2016)

My husband and I have been together 3 years and married 2. We have a 15 month old son as well. We are on month 4 of our separation and he is loving living the single life! I pushed him away after I had our son and up until a month ago we hadn't had sex for 8 months. We were fighting a lot and didn't really do much together. I initially thought I wanted out of the marriage and agreed to the separation when he brought it up but about a month in I realized I still loved him and wanted to fix things. Unfortunately he was enjoying his single life way to much! He now gets to party on weekends, talks to girls, and gets all the attention he wants from them. he doesn't hang out with anyone who is married so he doesn't have the influences of married family men. 

For women who's husbands have been in this situation or men who were in this situation. What did it take to get them to come out of this and realize they still wanted to be married?

My husband says he sees us together in the future but not right now because he loves me but he's not in love with me yet we are on very good talking terms although I let him contact me now, I help him with managing his finances (I don't give him money, I budget for him), and we are still having sex every time we see each other.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Ha. Are you for real? End the financial support. End the sex. It's not healthy to want him back. Go see a therapist immediately


Move on.


----------

